# Rebuilt the bichir tank how i wanted it (with new tank)



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so origionally my bichirs were in a 90gallon breeder (4x2 footprint) and it was drilled on the centerline of the tank so i had ugly black tubes sticking up in the center of the tank, also the glass was thinner than i was comfortable with. A few weeks ago i picked up the exact same tank but with black silicone, and no scratches for 50$ with thicker glass (no scared to fill it past 2/3'ds now)

started off by sending it to oceanic corals in adergrove to get paul to drill it out for me (i could have done it but i was lazy), got the tank back after paul did a perfect job with the holes and started building a corner overflow box out of glass. lots of people told me to go black acrylic but i wanted to be different so i pollished up some glass and glued it in.

For a sump i just used my diy from the old system but i put a bigger pump on it and now i have 2 drains and a bigger return.

Still havent finished the stand but im thinking of sheeting it with 1/4'' black / smoked plexi just because its easy and i have lots of it and it matches the all black tank.

finally got water in it tonight after wrapping up the plumbing and boy is it quiet compared to the old setup my drain is fully submerged now 100% of the time so i have alot less noise

as far as contents i decided to go bare bottom with drilled out driftwood with plants, before i had florabase? mixed with sand and i found it was way to hard to clean, the only other thought i had was possibly white sand but i dont know how much the bichirs will like the white substrate

contents of tank are

2 ornates
1 endlicheri
1 delhizi
3 senegals
1 upside down cat
3 plecos
1 tsn


----------

